# Slip Sinker Question



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

If I am fishing using a slip sinker, should I also have a "slip bobber" on the line as well? Or no bobber at all? I've never fished with a slip sinker/bobber before, but will definitely try it tonight at West Branch. Hopefully I'll hear back from someone about this setup before it's time to leave  

Marcia (Reel Lady)


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Well what it comes down to is, do you want to use a bobber or not. Slip sinkers and bobbers work the same way (besides one sinking and one floats) But they do not need to be used together. 

The only reason to use a slip sinker with a slip bobber is to not weaken your line with a knot. but a split shot would work fine.

If you want to fish one bottom, just slide the sinker on your line then tie on a swivel. Tie your hook and leader onto the other side of the swivel. Now your sinker will slide free but sit on your swivel instead of your bait.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

You use a slip sinker when fishing on the bottom and you want the fish to be able to move the bait without feeling the resistance of the sinker. he sinker is threaded onto the line first then a "stop" is put on the line about 15 to 18 inches above the hook. (can be a split shot, swivel or even a piece of twig)Then the hook tied to the end of the line. You also use a sliding sinker when fishing a plastic bait, Texas rigged for bass.
A slip bobber is used to allow you to easily adjust the depth you fish at as well as being able to fish fairly deep, so deep that the line extendind below a fixed bobber would make it difficult if not impossible to cast. The bobber is threaded onto the line followed by a "bobber stop" which can be a simple modified uni-knot tied into the line using a separate piece of line, commercially available pre-tied line knots or a small plastic twist on stop, also available commercially. I prefer to tie a modified uni-knot out of 12 to 15 pound dacron. Hope this helps you better understand the uses and differences.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Yep, two different purposes in my mind. 

These guys explained it really well. To me the one rig I'd classify as a Carolina Rig in "bass fisherman's" terms. The other rig with the slip sinker is wonderful as Shortdrift mentioned when your fishing deep and want to use a slip bobber. when you put your line in the water the weight of the hook makes the hook/bait go down and the bobber slides up to the bobber stopper. I like the slip bobber for crappie fishing!! When i catfish (which isn't often) I just use a Carolina rig with 24" leader and 1/2 oz. egg sinker.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

First of all.... Thanks for your explanation of Slip Sinkers and Slip Bobbers. It was definitely very helpful.
Second of all.... I absolutely LOVE reading your posts here on OGF. I get a kick out of your sense of humor, and always look forward to new posts by you. Where do you fish? Perhaps our paths will cross sometime out on the water? Something tells me that you and I would get along  

Thanks again for your information AND your great sense of humor.. Both are soooo much appreciated  

Happy Fishing! 

Reel Lady (Marcia)


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

You can slide on a bead and then loop a rubber band through itself around the line and tighten that down. That is what i use for a bobber/sinker stop. Holds good, but still adjustable.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words.  I try to pass on what little I know about this great sport we call fishing. I primarily fish Lake Erie although I do make trips to SE Ohio and hope to get to the Ohio River one of these days.


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

ReelLady, Here is the slip rig that I use for catfishing. I hope this helps.......TightLines


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Alot of times I use a slip bobber with the slip sinker like in TIGHTLINERS picture I would put a small slip bobber on the line between the swivel and the hook. That way it will hold the bait of the bottom for rocky conditions ect. and also blues seem to like it off the bottom. A live baitfish will not be able to stay down and hide they just continue to fight the bobber until all that noise causes them to get ate!!....Abu65


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

I thank all of you for your slip sinker/bobber advice. We spent the night on West Branch last night, and caught 4 catfish. 2 flatheads, and 2 channel. 3 of those fish were caught on my line with the slip sinker!
I did things a little differently though. Rather than setting the hook at the first sign of a bite, I decided to open my bail, and let the fish take the bait and run. It was so much fun feeling my line running through my fingers, as the fish took my bait and ran. Little did it know what was in store  
Here is a pic of one of the cats that we caught.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go Girl. Looks like your getting it all together now. By the way did you let Reel Man catch any last night?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Here Fishy fishy! Nice fish Marcia, wish I could have stopped out but I worked real late again and finished up around 10am this morning.

I fished at the pond tonight and broke off on another fish. SO, that's 3 breakoff's and 3 catfish landed while catfishing. I guess I'm going to have to beef up my lb test and get serious. These fish I'm breaking off on don't even budge and my line breaks quick. All three times the pole is bending , I set the hook (evidently too hard) and snap. Gotta remind myself not to set the hook like I do when I'm bass fishing since these fish are a lot heavier potentially. 

Going to be nice weather this week, I hope to get out and fish some in the evenings.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice going on the catfish. You did the right thing by letting the fish run with the bait which is the purpose of the slip sinker rig. Now you are ready for a lot more bottom fishing hookups.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

What time did they start biting?


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Hmm.... I'm pretty sure that they started biting around midnight, and stayed active for a couple hours. Things totally went dead after that. But oooh were we ever cozy! We had our camper top up and turned on the propane heater. I'm feeling a bit spoiled right now....
What a shame about losing those big catfish! Dont worry, you'll get them, I have confidence in you  
Just use your fishing finesse, and you'll do just fine  
Marcia


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice going Reel Lady !!.By the way, the " here fishy fishy " you have at the bottom of your page, in pink at that, is a nice touch  THE CATKING


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

Nice Channel!! What were the sizes on the flatheads?


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

They ranged between 21 and 24". They werent huge like the other ones we caught were, but they were still alot of fun to catch... well... arent they all fun to catch????? lol
Marcia


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

After all these years of fishing,i've just started useing a slip float.My question is how far off the bottom do you want your bait?


----------

